# Growling & Snarling at New Rescue



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay....
We adopted Tucker(1 year old) on Friday (Jennifer with My Hearts Desire brought him up...4 hour drive for them) to be a companion to Tundra(3 yrs old). We thought things were going well the first two days...Tundra was putting Tucker in his "place"...lots of humping going on....and Tucker wasn't retaliating at all...he's a sweetheart. Yesterday it seemed that Tundra started really snarling at him over anything. The day before they were both fine going to the toy basket (we had picked up Tundra's high value toys) and both being in kitchen when I was fixing food....they were being fed separately though. Tundra was growling at Tucker when he walked close to where Mike and I were sitting. Outside they seem to do fine....playing or just laying out on the front porch while I'm out with them. I am going to go keep Tucker in his crate more for a few days so Tundra can have more "alone time" with me and we'll head out on our walks. But when Tucker is in his crate...like this morning....Tundra is right beside it wagging his tail and "talking" to him...not sure if his "talk" is I wanna play or I wanna beat you up though!LOL

So, any suggestions would great. Tucker is such a sweetheart and I know the last people that tried to adopt him seemed to have the same problem and sent him back after 2 days. We really don't want to do that, but I also feel sorry for Tundra (he's always played nicely with other dogs, but they weren't coming to live with him) and don't want to see him so stressed.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) You're doing a GREAT JOB! Thanks for adopting and working to try and make this work.
2) Consider getting books/DVDs on dog body language. Get a video clip or two of the dogs interacting. (Always stop things that look inappropriate....but it would help us to see the some).
3) Increase "together activities." Take both dogs on walks (ideally with one person per dog). Have dogs both in the livingroom during tv or movie time. On opposite sides of the room with a frozen stuffed kong. Ideally each dog leashed to a person.
4) Structure all play and interactions. He may just not know how to play or interact well on his own. 
5) Consider getting a competent professional to help out (easier said than done!).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> 1) You're doing a GREAT JOB! Thanks for adopting and working to try and make this work.
> 2) Consider getting books/DVDs on dog body language. Get a video clip or two of the dogs interacting. (Always stop things that look inappropriate....but it would help us to see the some).
> 3) Increase "together activities." Take both dogs on walks (ideally with one person per dog). Have dogs both in the livingroom during tv or movie time. On opposite sides of the room with a frozen stuffed kong. Ideally each dog leashed to a person.
> 4) Structure all play and interactions. He may just not know how to play or interact well on his own.
> 5) Consider getting a competent professional to help out (easier said than done!).



Great advice!

I would also work on not letting Tundra "guard" you and your husband. My lab/golden does this. She's so sweet about it that if you aren't paying attention (as my husband is known to do), you might miss that she's doing it. She only guards against strange dogs, such as my fosters. If we don't make her stop by telling her "no guard" and having her leave the room, she will snark and snap at the foster.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Why were you letting Tundra put Tucker in his place and letting him hump him? You should thank your stars you had a very passive dog... if that was my male there would have been vet bills. Tucker deserves to feel comfortable in the house and not be bullied by a dog hellbent on dominanting him. You should have been correcting Tundra from the get go. 

You're going to crate Tucker because Tundra is acting up? You feel bad because Tundra is being a bully to a very passive dog? You're thinking of giving up a dog for being a sweetheart, who didn't snap or snarl back? I realize Tundra has been with you longer, but he's your problem dog, start disciplining him and setting limits on him. Also, stop humanizing him, he doesn't feel bad because you have another dog and you won't get "alone time".


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, guess there's a difference of opinion on here about dogs humping each other.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think maybe Tundra needs some boundaries too, I know it's his home but he shouldn't be allowed to bully Tucker. I hope you are putting Tundra up some so that you can spend alone time with Tucker as well.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

SylviaB said:


> Well, guess there's a difference of opinion on here about dogs humping each other.....


I know a lot of people see humping as dominance, but the majority of the time it has absolutely nothing to do with dominance. It's a conflict behavior that can be brought on by stress or excitement. I don't allow humping to go on, instead I redirect the humper.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't see humping as dominance per se, but I definitely see it as something you have to stop. Actually, I see humping frequently at the park and it is most often excitement as FosterMom has said. However, in this case while in your house -- I'm assuming a generally calm area, I find it hard to believe Tundra is so super excited that he starts humping Tucker.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We just went through a similar situation when we brought home new puppy Sasha to a seven yr old Gunner. For a week or two we kept Sasha tethered to us on a leash. It kept him from irritating Gunner. When Sasha was in his crate we gave Gunnie lots of attention. If Gunner growled at Sasha we told him "No growl" and when he was being good, we had a party and made a VERY big deal of it. We made Sasha leave Gunner's toys alone and vice versa.

It has just been a few days for you. It will get better. Be patient and consistent. Give them each alone time and definitely let them know YOU are in charge, not either of them.
I was the one who had doubts Gunner would ever accept Sasha and now they get along fine.

Hang in there!!!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, I will just be fostering for My Hearts Desire all the credit goes to the Founders Tracy and Leslie. 

I know that while I was there you did make attempts to stop the humping and you also took away toys that made Tundra growl and snarl.... you have the right idea.

I believe everyone will have a different advice on the situation, and some from personal experiences. Just see what works best for your family. I do agree with mylissyk Tundra needs boundaries also. As I said before each dog will need alone time with you. 

Its interesting to see that humping is not dominance. I have alway thought that it was. 

I will do some research to see if I can find anything that may help you and post the links.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Diesel's Mom said:


> Hi, I will just be fostering for My Hearts Desire all the credit goes to the Founders Tracy and Leslie.
> 
> I know that while I was there you did make attempts to stop the humping and you also took away toys that made Tundra growl and snarl.... you have the right idea.
> 
> ...


Actually this morning (so far) there hasn't been a problem. My dh took them out separately first thing...so Tundra could fetch the paper without "help". Then they both went out and played for a few minutes. Came back in and put Tucker in his crate to be fed. I gave Tucker a bone to chew on while Tundra got one of his "treat balls" to work on getting a treat out. Then we were back outside...they played for a while and then just laid at my feet on the porch (dang mosquitoes are still out!). I put Tucker in his crate and took Tundra for a walk. He was pooped so they just sprawled out in the house. Back outside so I could do some yard work and they started playing. Tundra only tried to hump him twice and I stopped him. And when Tucker ended up on top of Tundra a couple of times, Tundra didn't become unglued about it. Now they're both passed out. I'll put Tundra in his crate later and try working with Tucker on the leash!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

SylviaB said:


> Actually this morning (so far) there hasn't been a problem. My dh took them out separately first thing...so Tundra could fetch the paper without "help". Then they both went out and played for a few minutes. Came back in and put Tucker in his crate to be fed. I gave Tucker a bone to chew on while Tundra got one of his "treat balls" to work on getting a treat out. Then we were back outside...they played for a while and then just laid at my feet on the porch (dang mosquitoes are still out!). I put Tucker in his crate and took Tundra for a walk. He was pooped so they just sprawled out in the house. Back outside so I could do some yard work and they started playing. Tundra only tried to hump him twice and I stopped him. And when Tucker ended up on top of Tundra a couple of times, Tundra didn't become unglued about it. Now they're both passed out. I'll put Tundra in his crate later and try working with Tucker on the leash!


 
This is good news  

most of the things I have read said mounting/humping is dominance but I also read......

Sometimes mounting ("humping") another dog is a way of establishing control, but it can be a sign of stress; this often-misunderstood gesture can also be used by a low-confidence dog to try to demonstrate his allegiance with a higher-confidence animal. For some dogs it could be fun, or physical excitement, communication, emotion. So, many different outlooks on the humping behavior.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe one new way of thinking is that humping is a stress related behavior. In my opinion it can also be a dominance behavior, an excitement behavior, an attempt to get a dog to play or a behavior done simply because it feels good. Like so much else, it depends on the context.

This does sound like a dominance behavior and I would stop it right now. Tundra has realized that Tucker is a submissive dog and is bullying him. Obedience training for both of them at separate times would be a great idea. Give Tucker some confidence and trust in you and give Tundra some boundaries.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> I believe one new way of thinking is that humping is a stress related behavior. In my opinion it can also be a dominance behavior, an excitement behavior, an attempt to get a dog to play or a behavior done simply because it feels good. Like so much else, it depends on the context.
> 
> This does sound like a dominance behavior and I would stop it right now. Tundra has realized that Tucker is a submissive dog and is bullying him. Obedience training for both of them at separate times would be a great idea. Give Tucker some confidence and trust in you and give Tundra some boundaries.


 
I never thought of it this way... Great advice!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

When Tundra was humping Tucker(other than when they first met), it's been when they were playing and they do have some rough and tumble sessions so it sounds like some excitement is involved. They both got crated while I ran errands (on top of all this, I had to break in a new hairdresser!). Got home and took Tucker out and we worked on a 20 ft leash (it's a way a trainer in WY showed me to do loose leash walking). Came in and got Tundra and we all went for a walk. Shoulda switched sides with them cause Tucker was on the side that I have a rotator cuff tear on and it can ache with a lot of pulling. He did pretty good, but there were a lot of new smells out there. I'm just trying to keep them and me out of fire ants! Now everyone is passed out again and I had to turn the A/C on!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

:crossfing hope things start getting better. If you need just call, anytime.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Thought I would post an update on Tucker and Tundra. Tundra is getting much better with Tucker. He still tries to hump Tucker occasionally when they are in the middle of playing and I stop it. Makes me cringe when they are rolling all over each other....Tundra must have bitten his tongue cause there was a little blood on Tucker's coat today! And Tundra is much better about not getting upset when Tucker ends up on top of him....I'm assuming Tundra thinks Tucker is trying to hump him. But darn, Tundra will be laying on his back wagging his tail begging for play. Tundra did grumble at Tucker last night when Tundra was on the couch so we are going to work on that. This afternoon though I sat on the couch beside Tundra and Tucker was sitting on the floor and they were nosing each other...progress? We walked about 3 miles today too. We're still keeping the bones up unless they are separated. My dh is out of town for a few days so I'll be a "single" mom! I told Tundra I was going to knock a knot on his head if he didn't behave cause I'm getting too old for this nonsense.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like a definite improvement! Lets keep opur fingers crossed it gets better and better each day.
j


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

We actually all sat on the couch....me between the boys and them getting lots of little bites of treats. But then we go outside and they roll around and Tucker lands on Tundra who got snarky and sometimes I get tired of wondering if the neighbors are thinking I sound like a "fishwife" telling Tundra no or get off. I need a glass of wine now....LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like it is going really well. Heck my neighbors must think I am a fishwife because I am always telling mine to get off each other. LOL And they have lived together for 1 1/2 years. They will be playing chase and wrestling then one will try to hump the other.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> It sounds like it is going really well. Heck my neighbors must think I am a fishwife because I am always telling mine to get off each other. LOL And they have lived together for 1 1/2 years. They will be playing chase and wrestling then one will try to hump the other.


Glad I'm not alone in the fishwife world!LOL If we can just get past Tundra being "snarky" sometimes when Tucker lands on him....doesn't happen all the time though. But it's startling for me to hear him snarling cause I've never heard Tundra like that! I thought he was such a sweetheart!LOL


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

SylviaB said:


> We actually all sat on the couch....me between the boys and them getting lots of little bites of treats. But then we go outside and they roll around and Tucker lands on Tundra who got snarky and sometimes I get tired of wondering if the neighbors are thinking I sound like a "fishwife" telling Tundra no or get off. I need a glass of wine now....LOL


Really glad to hear that things are going well, and WOW! you were able to sit with both of them on the couch thats Awesome!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

I think that Tundra had too many of those Well Bites yesterday (although I broke them in tiny pieces). He kinda had a little runny poop this morning!LOL I boiled some chicken breast to use for treats today. It's fine now, but he did seem a little quieter today or maybe they're just kinda winding down! They did just have a wild play session and Tundra got a little snarky with Tucker, but by 8 p.m. Tundra is just plain tired and I think that adds to his crankiness! Guess I'll keep some treats on me to distract them when they get too wild. So much more activity than he's had in a long time. They're both having a little "down" time right now. They'll have separate bedtime potty breaks tonight. I haven't tried having just them on the couch without me....probably try that tomorrow. And this afternoon when they were playing Tucker actually almost got a hump in on Tundra and he didn't go ballistic!LOL Got in about 3 miles in walking too. Tucker is doing quite well on the leash. I have some pics of them playing, but I never can remember how to get them from the camera to the computer so I'll have to wait till Mike gets home Friday.


----------

